# GOMER113's New Picture Thread



## GOMER113 (May 22, 2009)

The old thread had too many broken links that I couldn't fix, so here's a new one.  Thanks for looking!

A. avicularia - 2" unsexed






----------

A. huriana - 1" unsexed (Woolly Willy)






----------

A. purpurea - 3/4" unsexed












----------

A. versicolor - 1.5" unsexed






At 2.25".






----------

A. seemanni - 4" male 

Before molt.






After molt.


----------



## GOMER113 (May 22, 2009)

B. albopilosum - 4.5" male












----------

B. sabulosum - 6" female

Before molt.






After molt






----------

B. smithi - 3.75" female (Panchita)

About a week after molting.






At 4".












----------

B. smithi - 4.75" male (Sancho)












----------

B. vagans - 2.5" unsexed






At 3.25"


----------



## GOMER113 (May 22, 2009)

C. cyanopubescens - 2.25" unsexed






At 3.25"






----------

C. darlingi - 4.25" female (Cera Darling)






----------

D. fasciatum - 4.25" female (Penny)






----------

D. fasciatum - 2" unsexed






----------

G. aureostriata - 5" male (Goldar)






----------

G. rosea - 5.25" female (Tari - the one that started it all!)


















----------

G. rosea - 5.75" male






----------

G. rosea mating

First pairing.






Eleventeenth pairing.


----------



## GOMER113 (May 22, 2009)

G. rosea RCF - 5.5" female (Ginger)

Before molt.






After molt.






Six months after molt.






----------

L. difficilis - 7" female (Flaminha)












----------

L. difficilis - 5.5" male (Fogo)






----------

L. parahybana - 2" unsexed












----------

L. parahybana - 7"+ male


----------



## GOMER113 (May 22, 2009)

P. murinus - 2.25" unsexed






At 2.75"












----------

P. Sp2 Ecuador - 6.25" male

Before molt.






After molt, at 6.75"


----------



## dalitan (May 23, 2009)

nice color for a male one..(P. equador)


----------



## GOMER113 (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are a few more pictures that I've taken since I made this thread.  There are tons more, but here's these for now.

A. chalcodes - 5.5"+ female












----------

A. versicolor - 3" unsexed






----------

C. darlingi - 4.25" female (Cera Darling)












----------

P. irminia - 4" female (Hermana)


----------



## GOMER113 (Sep 25, 2009)

I won this female G. rosea in a raffle at a SCABIES BBQ.  She was gravid and produced an egg sac!

Around July 4, 2009 






August 18, 2009 - The day I removed the sac. 






























Here they are... all 209 of them!  I separated them into groups of 15 shortly after this. 



















9/9/09 







9/11/09 







9/13/09







9/23/09 - By opening a deli cup full of tarantulas, I opened up a can of worms.







----------

I also had another egg sac produced by another G. rosea that I mated with my MM.  I caught her munching on the sac and I pulled it away before she could get through the webbing.  Sadly, only two eggs made it into 2nd instar.  Here are the survivors.  One is still at the "eggs with legs" stage and the other had already made it into 1st instar.


----------



## tin man (Sep 25, 2009)

wow. great pics. i especially like the A. purpurea


----------



## VESPidA (Sep 25, 2009)

nice spidas -- you have quite a collection!  i love how some of your pics seem to accentuate their setae:}


----------



## sharpfang (Sep 26, 2009)

*great photos-I need new cam!*

wow!         great  pix!:clap: ...................................................Jason
I really like pamphobetus ecudor 2...I love chaco boy too - heres mine...
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 80649


----------



## GOMER113 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for the comments!  

Nice Chaco, Jason!


----------



## curiousme (Sep 27, 2009)

Those are some fantastic pictures!  i really like the second picture of your 
L. difficilis - 7" female (Flaminha) with the prey in its mouth staring out, great shot.  

Also, i wish i could get my hair the color of the legs of your 
P. Sp2 Ecuador - 6.25" male, i have been trying for years.  It is absolutely stunning, i wish more people knew that something as simple as a spider can hold such beauty.  

Keep 'em coming!:clap: :clap:


----------



## GOMER113 (Oct 3, 2009)

I got a playmate for my female A. chalcodes.  He was more than happy to see her.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Oct 4, 2009)

Very nice thread.  Your t's look very well kept.  Did you ever get rid of all those roseas?


----------



## sharpfang (Oct 5, 2009)

*Beautiful Pix!*

Here are some more :
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 80828


View attachment 80829


View attachment 80830


View attachment 80831


View attachment 80832

	

		
			
		

		
	
    thanx 4 lookin...if i delete my attachments
                                        do they disappear from postings, etc......?


----------



## jrodrick4 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi to all,

Nice photos. Good stuff. 
Thanks a lot f
or sharing these good photos.


----------



## GOMER113 (Oct 5, 2009)

biomarine2000 said:


> Very nice thread.  Your t's look very well kept.  Did you ever get rid of all those roseas?


Thanks!  I try to keep them and their containers in good shape.

I still have a bunch of the roseas, probably about 50.  They're being kept in a single tank for now and I'll separate them after their next molt.  They seem to be doing just fine with each other, no casualties that I've found yet.


----------



## GOMER113 (Oct 7, 2009)

I received a bunch of hissers, so I fed some of my Ts with them.

--------------
G. porteri female (Tari)












---------------

G. porteri femae (not named)


















---------------

C. darlingi female (Cera Darling)












---------------

P. irminia female (Hermana)






---------------

Not a T, but here's my Hadrurus arizonensis pallidus scorpion.  Unsexed, about 4.5".







---------------

And the hissers.  I haven't decided yet if I'm going to keep these as pets or use them as feeders.


----------



## GOMER113 (Oct 21, 2009)

Some B. vagans I got in a trade.



















--------------------

Some OBTs.


----------



## fatich (Oct 21, 2009)

thank you for those pictures,nice thread..
hissers are beautiful roaches dont use them as a food, use them as a pet 

fatih


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 22, 2009)

Great pics. That A.versicolor is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 22, 2009)

WOW!!! Those are awesome pictures!

:clap:


----------



## GOMER113 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks, everyone!



fatich said:


> thank you for those pictures,nice thread..
> hissers are beautiful roaches dont use them as a food, use them as a pet
> 
> fatih


I agree, they are beautiful creatures, but I just had way more than I wanted at the time.  I would like to keep them as pets, but wouldn't be able to feed them and care for them like I should, even as low-maintenance as they are.  I haven't fed off any of the bigger ones since then, though.  I'm still undecided as to what to do with them.  I may trade them or give them away.  We'll see.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Oct 22, 2009)

That OBT is amazing. I hope my next one turns out female.
-ben


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Oct 22, 2009)

pet roaches +1


----------



## GOMER113 (Nov 9, 2009)

Just a few more.

G. porteri female before and after molting.













-------------------

Kissing my girl Tari (G. porteri, not the one pictured above).


----------



## GOMER113 (Dec 24, 2009)

B. albopilosum juvenile.













B. boehmei female.













A. chalcodes mature male, Spaghetti.







A. chalcodes mating attempt.  No inserts. :-(


----------

